# rosa o rosado



## gatogab

¿Este *taburete *es de color rosado o de color rosa?


----------



## Calambur

Yo diría que es _rosado_ o _de color de rosa_...

¡Felicitaciones!: en este hilo has llegado a los 5.000 _posts._


----------



## gatogab

De nuevo, gracias. Sea por la respuesta que por los congrats a mis 5.000


----------



## El peruano

Al decir rosa, me suena como si se estuviese comparando directamente con la flor del rosal. Si la buscas en un diccionario verás que primero aparece la definición de la flor y después mucho después como referencia al color.
Ya si buscas por "rosado" verás que va directamente al color.
Lo mismo sucede con naranja/anaranjado

saludos
Saludos


----------



## gatogab

Todo esto es verdad, El peruano.
Así podemos decir que es más usado _'rosado'_ que _'rosa' _o , como bien haces notar, se usa más _'anaranjado' _que_ 'naranja'._
Es como dice también Calambur: hay que decir _'color rosa' _y _'color naranja'_ para evitar confuciones entre colores, flores y frutos cítricos.

Gracias.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
En España se diría normalmente _es rosa_ o _es de color rosa_.
_Rosado_ se usa menos, salvo para el vino.

Un saludo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo distingo usos. Para hablar del _color de la ropa o de un automóvil_ por ejemplo, usaría _rosa_ (v.g.: _lleva una camisa rosa, tiene un deportivo rosa_), para hablar de _vino_, como ya dijo litelchau, usaría únicamente _rosado_. Pero hay palabras que no se entenderían con rosa. _Tono, matiz, color_ suelen ir con _rosado_. Así diría: _un tono/matiz rosado_, o _el amanecer mostraba un bonito color rosado_. 
Supongo que las distintas modalidades diatópicas del español y los diversos idiolectos familiares y personales influirán en la elección.


----------



## gatogab

litelchau said:


> Hola:
> En España se diría normalmente _es rosa_ o _es de color rosa_.
> _Rosado_ se usa menos, salvo para el vino.
> 
> Un saludo


A este *jengibre. *no se le puede llamar _rosa_, porque es un jengibre.
De _color rosa _creo que sí.
Yo lo encontré con el nombre de _'jengibre rosado'_ y no es un vino.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
 Yo no tendría problema en llamarlo rosa, pues el color nada tiene que ver con la flor homónima. De igual modo podría hablar, por ejemplo, de un _clavel rosa_.   
En cuanto al taburete, no diría nunca rosado, sino rosa.  

Un saludo


----------



## chics

Hola.

En algunos lugares de América el color se llama "rosado" pero en España en cambio es siempre "rosa". 

En Europa, al decir "rosado" estás diciendo que no es de color rosa sino de otro tono parecido, lo mismo que al decir azulado, verduzco o blanquecino. Incluso de hecho, aquí y para esto, "rosado" es tan extraño que se suele preferir "rosáceo".


----------



## Popescu

Si el taburete, como el del ejemplo, es de color rosa, pues es un taburete rosa, en cambio si el rosa no fuese tan perfecto al estándar y variara, sería rosado, no se...igual que rojo-rojizo, y no hay ningun objeto que tenga el nombre de "rojo".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues yo tengo un _teléfono_ (un objeto) *rojo*.


----------



## gatogab

Popescu said:


> Si el taburete, como el del ejemplo, es de color rosa, *pues es un taburete rosa*, en cambio si el rosa no fuese tan perfecto al estándar y variara, sería rosado, no se...igual que rojo-rojizo, y no hay ningun objeto que tenga el nombre de "rojo".


¿No podría confundirse con "*un taburete con forma de rosa"*?



> no hay ningun objeto que tenga el nombre de "rojo".


¿De "color rojo"?



XiaoRoel said:


> Pues yo tengo un _teléfono_ (un objeto) *rojo*.


El único teléfono rojo que se llama *teléfono rojo* es el objeto con el cual comunican cosas importantes los *Grandes de la Tierra.*


----------



## Popescu

A ver, voy por partes, primero gatogab tienes una gran imaginación, porque para interpretar eso puff....no se, esto me recuerda al "vaso de agua", que algunos mejicanos interpretaban que el vaso en sí mismo era de agua, y se planteban que lo mejor era decir "vaso con agua", el español se habla, no se piensa.

Xiao me parece que no me has entendido, los americanos se piensan que en casos como el rosa o el naranja tienen al objeto rosa(flor) y naranja(fruta), pues es rosado y anaranjado, y les he dicho que es lo mismo que rojo-rojizo, no existe algo en la naturaleza que sea rojo y que se llame "rojo" el objeto en si mismo. Relee mi mensaje, que parece que cada uno interpreta lo que quiere.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia el color es (casi?) siempre _rosado_. 
’_Rosa_’ es la Pantera y no recuerdo qué más. Se usa poquísimo.
_Ese taburete es rosado.

_


----------



## gatogab

> el español se habla, no se piensa.


Para dominar como se debe una lengua, se debe pensar en esa lengua, si no te toca traducir a cada rato.


----------



## Trencalòs

¿Cómo que rojo no existe en la naturaleza?
¿Y el Caballero Rojo? Una vez he visto que Linterna Verde lo llamaba así, sin muchas vueltas, directamente por el apellido: "_Eh, Rojo ¿vamos ver la tele? Hoy dan la Pantera rosa"


----------



## gatogab

Trencalòs said:


> ¿Cómo que rojo no existe en la naturaleza?
> ¿Y el Caballero Rojo? Una vez he visto que Linterna Verde lo llamaba así, sin muchas vueltas, directamente por el apellido: "_Eh, Rojo ¿vamos ver la tele? Hoy dan la Pantera Rosa"


----------



## Cattya

Los nombres de colores muchas veces vienen de asociarlo antonomásicamente con una flor, fruta, animal, etc:
el rosa, el naranja, el fucsia, , el tabaco, el leopardo...


> hay que decir _'color rosa' _y _'color naranja'_ para evitar confuciones entre colores, flores y frutos cítricos


No es necesario incluir la palabra color: se sobreentiende, por que es masculino acabado en -a (ver http://www.blogolengua.com/2009/10/sustantivos-masculinos-terminados-en.html). Si fuera la flor sería "la rosa".


----------



## Popescu

No hace falta tener un diploma para entender lo que os quiero decir, creo yo, pero visto lo visto.....


----------



## gatogab

Cattya said:


> Los nombres de colores muchas veces vienen de asociarlo antonomásicamente con una flor, fruta, animal, etc:
> el rosa, el naranja, el fucsia, , el tabaco, el leopardo...


 
Son años que trabajo con colores (digitales) y nunca me he encontrado con el color leopardo, ni tigre, ni burro, ni perro, ni zebra ni nada de zoológico.
Los colores botánicos no existen. Hacemos usos de la semejanza con una flor o planta o verdura, o fruta, solo por comodidad de comprensión.
Las rosas rosas (rosadas) son solo algunas, si no una. Las demás tienen otros colores.
Lo mismo con el tabaco: el tabaco de Las Canarias tiene un color muy diferentes al tabaco de Virginia. 
El naranja no existe: existe un tono de amarillo y rojo; "naranja" es solo por comodidad de comprensión. En Sicilia, sur de Italia, existen naranjas rojas. No sé si existan en otras partes del globo.
En fin, la cosa no es tan simple.



Popescu said:


> No hace falta tener un diploma para entender lo que os quiero decir, creo yo, pero visto lo visto.....


Indudable que no, pero es la ambigüidad del lenguaje:


> algunos mejicanos interpretaban que el vaso en sí mismo era de agua, y se planteban que lo mejor era decir "vaso con agua"


----------



## Trencalòs

Cattya said:


> Los nombres de colores muchas veces vienen de asociarlo *antonomásicamente* con una flor, fruta, animal, etc:
> el rosa, el naranja, el fucsia, , el tabaco, el leopardo...


 

*¿Existe este adverbio?* 
Es la primera vez que lo veo, y de hecho no aparece -aún- en el DRAE.

En cambio siempre he visto (hasta ahora) la locución adverbial "*POR ANTONOMASIA*"


----------



## Janis Joplin

Popescu said:


> No hace falta tener un diploma para entender lo que os quiero decir, creo yo, pero visto lo visto.....



Tampoco hace falta para expresarse sin generalizar.

Soy americana, de México, y donde yo vivo lo usual es usar *rosa* como adjetivo cuando se trata de identificar el color, sin embargo he escuchado a personas que vienen de otra parte del país utilizar *rosado*.

En ambos casos se entiende lo que se quiso decir, independientemente de que se agregue al inicio la palabra "color" o no.

Taburete rosa.
Taburete rosado.
Taburete de color rosa.
Taburete de color rosado.


----------



## Calambur

Por si aclara algo, del DPD:





> *3.* *(de) color (de).* La fórmula completa ha quedado fosilizada en la expresión_ de color de rosa, _que, además de su sentido recto, tiene el figurado de ‘halagüeño o feliz’: _«No siempre sus diálogos eran de color de rosa» _(Gironella _Hombres_ [Esp. 1986]). Fuera de esta expresión, se emplea muy raramente _de color de,_ fórmula que exige siempre que el sustantivo que sigue no sea de los que designan únicamente un color, sino de aquellos que designan primariamente una flor, un fruto, una sustancia o un objeto que tienen ese color característico: _«El cabello corto le sentaba bien, _[...] _pero ya no era de color de miel, sino de aluminio» _(GaMárquez _Amor _[Col. 1985]). Pero lo más habitual es emplear la construcción _de color_ + nombre de color: _«Alcancé a distinguir dos objetos extraños de color café»_ (Ibargüengoitia _Crímenes_ [Méx. 1979]); o, simplemente, _color_ + nombre de color: _«Miré a través de la ventana el cielo color rojo sangre»_ (Díaz _Piel _[Cuba 1996]).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

chics said:


> En Europa, al decir "rosado" estás diciendo que no es de color rosa sino de otro tono parecido, lo mismo que al decir azulado, verduzco o blanquecino. Incluso de hecho, aquí y para esto, "rosado" es tan extraño que se suele preferir "rosáceo".



Pues eso no concuerda con las definiciones del DRAE. _Azulado, verdusco _o _blanquecino_ es _*que tira a* azul, verde, blanco... _Mientras que _rosado _es, en palabras del DRAE: "Dicho de un color: Como el de la rosa".


----------



## gatogab

http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/02/42/b5/casa-rosada.jpg
 La Casa Presidencial de la República Federal Argentina, en Buenos Aires, es denominada _'Casa Rosada'._


----------



## El peruano

La pared rosa. (claramente no la vamos a confundir con rosa)
La pared rosada.
La pared de color rosa.
La pared de color rosado.

Cualquiera de ellos va a quedar bien, entonces pasemos a otro asunto ....

saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

gatogab said:


> ¿Este *taburete *es de color rosado o de color rosa?



Como bien ya acordaron la mayoría, rosa y rosado significan lo mismo en cuanto a color. Rosado de la Colina podría ser un apellido. Y un niño rozado es al que no le pusieron talco o crema y se rozó.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Alma Shofner said:


> Y un _niño rosado_ es al que no le pusieron talco o crema y se rosó.


Ay, Alma, Almita, me duelen los ojos...Y a los madrileños también los oídos.

El verbo en ese caso es _ro*z*ar_, y lo que les da a los niños son _ro*z*aduras_.

Nunca había oído de un _niño rozado_, aunque sí _rosado_, como mi sobrina Coquito que parece bebé de propaganda.


----------



## gatogab

> Y un niño rosado es al que no le pusieron talco o crema y se rosó.


 


> rosarse.
> prnl. sonrosarse.
> sonrosar.
> (De son- y rosa).
> 1. tr. Dar, poner o causar color como de rosa. U. t. c. prnl.





> Rozar:
> tr. Dejar en una superficie una marca o señal al frotarla o ponerla en contacto con otra:
> me rozan los zapatos.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## chics

MarieSuzanne said:


> En Europa, al decir "rosado" estás diciendo que no es de color rosa sino de otro tono parecido, lo mismo que al decir azulado, verduzco o blanquecino. Incluso de hecho, aquí y para esto, "rosado" es tan extraño que se suele preferir "rosáceo".
> 
> 
> 
> Pues eso no concuerda con las definiciones del DRAE. _Azulado, verdusco _o _blanquecino_ es _*que tira a* azul, verde, blanco... _Mientras que _rosado _es, en palabras del DRAE: "Dicho de un color: Como el de la rosa".
Click to expand...

Si lees mi respuesta completa verás que he hecho una distincición entre el significado que tiene "rosado" en España y el que tiene en algunas partes de América (entre ellas Argentina). Distinción significa diferencia, que no es lo mismo.

Como gato y yo intentamos hacer comprender a la persona que propuso la cuestión, en España "rosa" es una convención que hace referencia a un color, o más bien un grupo de colores; como también lo son "naranja", "granate", "turquesa", "pistacho", etc.

En otros países es distinto, eso nadie lo niega. Pero una persona que diga en su pueblo "rosado" y que si oye "rosa" no comprende nada, no puede generalizar como si así fuese en todo el mundo porque eso es falso. En España "rosado" suena ridículo y cursi, y además se entiende que _*tira a rosa*_, por tanto, obviamente, que *NO es rosa*.

Hoy en día hay rosas de todos los colores. Y naranjas sanguinas, rojas por dentro, también en Valencia, por ejemplo; y son buenísimas.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Y lo que yo dije, simplemente, es que tu definición de "rosado" para España no concuerda con la definición que el DRAE hace de "rosado".


----------



## chics

Porque no la han tenido en cuenta, es algo que ocurre a menudo con el diccionario de la RAE. Para eso sirve este foro.


----------



## caniho

Ocurre lo mismo con anaranjado, que la RAE define como de un color semejante al de la naranja. Sin embargo, a nadie por aquí se le ocurre decir que lleva un jersey anaranjado o una gorra rosada. Creo que ha quedado claro que se trata de distintos usos. En España al color del que hablamos lo llamamos rosa y en otros lugares lo llaman rosado, el tema no da para más.


----------



## flljob

En cuanto a la pregunta inicial, por acá es banco rosa. 
Es mucho más frecuente decir anaranjado que naranja. Lleva una playera anaranjada.


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> En cuanto a la pregunta inicial, por acá es banco rosa.
> Es *mucho* frecuente decir anaranjado que naranja. Lleva una playera anaranjada.



*¿Mucho* frecuente? 
_
En Colombia, rosado_ y _anaranjado_.  Nada de _rosa_ y _naranja_.


----------



## Alma Shofner

ManPaisa said:


> Ay, Alma, Almita, me duelen los ojos...Y a los madrileños también los oídos.
> 
> El verbo en ese caso es _ro*z*ar_, y lo que les da a los niños son _ro*z*aduras_.
> 
> Nunca había oído de un _niño rozado_, aunque sí _rosado_, como mi sobrina Coquito que parece bebé de propaganda.



Se me chirrispotió  Lo siento.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> *¿Mucho* frecuente?
> _
> En Colombia, rosado_ y _anaranjado_.  Nada de _rosa_ y _naranja_.


Por favor, es el foro de español. Evidentemente, por descuido, se me pasó un _*más*_. ¿Por qué siempre la paja y no la sustancia?

Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

Trencalòs said:


> ¿Cómo que rojo no existe en la naturaleza?
> ¿Y el Caballero Rojo? Una vez he visto que Linterna Verde lo llamaba así, sin muchas vueltas, directamente por el apellido: "_Eh, Rojo ¿vamos ver la tele? Hoy dan la Pantera rosa"


El tema "rosa-rosado" me parece divertidísimo,pero prefiero ver hasta dónde se puede alargar el hilo.Lo que quiero preguntarte es si eres de Galicia. Lo digo por lo de "vamos ver la tele"
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es rosa y anaranjado, pero eso cambia de región en región.

Me puse una camisa rosa.
¿Y ese pantalón anaranjado?


----------



## Misao chan

Silla rosada
Silla rosa
Silla color rosa

Aqui se utiliza el rosado
pero tengo dudas por que eh escuchado por ejemplo "silla rosada"


PD: aunque recordando mi madre decia q color eran los primarios, (rojo, azul, amarillo)
y todos los demas tonos y matizes
"Silla de un tono rosado'"


----------



## gatogab

Misao chan said:


> PD: aunque recordando mi madre decia que color eran los primarios, (rojo, azul, amarillo)
> y todos los demas tonos y matizes


*RGB*


----------



## jordi picarol

gatogab said:


> *RGB*


Sí,es "que",pero también; recordando "a" mi madre (se recuerda algo o "a"alguien),y matiCes.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Misao chan said:


> Silla rosada
> Silla rosa
> Silla color rosa
> 
> Aquí se utiliza el rosado, pero tengo dudas por que porque eh he escuchado por ejemplo "silla rosada".
> 
> 
> PD: aunque recordando recuerdo que mi madre decía que color eran los primarios, (rojo, azul, amarillo) y todos los demás, tonos y matices.
> "Silla de un tono rosado'"



¡Esto es un foro de lengua! Hay que cuidar la ortografía.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> aunque recordando recuerdo que



Y ¿por qué no entre comas?: _aunque, recordando, mi madre decía_. Queda muy coloquial y acorde con el tono informal del escrito.


----------



## Estefanía López

Popescu, lo que Naturaleza no da, Salamanca no presta.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela decimos: 

El taburete rosado 
El jengibre rosado
El pantalón anaranjado
La pared anaranjada

Saludos.-


----------

